# Some pictures.....



## Scott C. (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is some pics of P. murinus mating, and results:










She stayed like this for about 15 minutes. Must of been worn out. :





And the results :






Here is what I believe to be a male E. cyanognathus:











An A. versicolor:











An A. minatrix:











A female B. boehmei:











And a H. lividum saying hello and goodbye:


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 18, 2005)

great pics!....beautiful versicolor :drool: ....how many murinus slings did you wind up with?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Nov 18, 2005)

wow! I love your pictures! You really know how to bring the colour out in them!, i'm still experimenting with my camera and T's.


----------



## i-zombie (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice pics!!!  Your _B. boehmei_ looks great.  It's on my want list.


----------



## Scott C. (Nov 18, 2005)

2 sacs. 210 in the one pictured. 180 in the other.


----------



## Scott C. (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments all.


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 18, 2005)

Great pictures Scott and beautiful spiders!


----------



## Crunchie (Nov 18, 2005)

lovely spiders though I think the fire leg has to be my fave! I have a very young one that has just moulted but I think it's a male. At least I got his name ("Pedro") right then.


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice pics. The lividum is splended! :clap: :clap: 


-Matty


----------



## Scott C. (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## BakuBak (Nov 18, 2005)

nice pix my friend !! ;]


----------



## Joe1968 (Nov 19, 2005)

those are really beautiful pics.


----------



## aaronrefalo (Nov 19, 2005)

what size is the E. cyanognathus?,......nice photos congrat

Aaron


----------



## mybabyhasfangs (Nov 19, 2005)

Excellent pictures, you really brought out the colors in all of them!  I love the versi pictures!  

Christina


----------



## Scott C. (Nov 19, 2005)

aaronrefalo said:
			
		

> what size is the E. cyanognathus?,......nice photos congrat
> 
> Aaron


He's ~2.5"


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow, love that E. cyanognathus


----------



## DragonMaiden (Nov 19, 2005)

WOW they are all awesome, cant select my fave.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Nov 19, 2005)

*??*

congratulations.  i have yet to attempt mating.  i now have 2 4" g roseas ..one looks leggier and im hoping one is male and the other female.  also i was wondering, what do you intend to do with all those little ones?  i would take a couple off your hands if you wouldnt mind.  i can pay for shipping and even send you something to ship it or them in.  and throw in a little extra as well if you want.  i guess work out the fine details later, unless you already know what you want to do with them.


----------



## Scott C. (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry for the crap pics, but this guy is camera shy:
1.0 P. irminia (on breeding loan from Darkfinder) on a plant in my room,





and in his "motel room"


----------



## Scott C. (Jan 4, 2006)

*Mating pics......*

Got what I could of their first successful pairing. Pics aren't so great as I wanted to focus on making sure he lived for the majority of the 10 minutes they "courted"
_P. irminia_ mating:


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 4, 2006)

congrats.  nice shots too.  good luck with the egg sack.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 5, 2006)

Good luck with the Sac dude ! 
Those are some really kool lookin Pics ! 
Did the male get away fine   ?


----------



## Scott C. (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. The male is safe, and is preparing for more action.


----------



## harmroelf (Jan 5, 2006)

I cannot see them...


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey everyone  

Been a while, but I should be getting back in the swing of things.... which means pics to share  

Please excuse the non T's in this batch.... I'm a T guy, but there are a few things lurking in my room that don't fit the bill 

Still getting used to this camera, but I got some stuff worthy of enjoyment...

0.1 _Brachypelma Klaasi_






0.0.1 Sold as _Lampropelma violaceopes_... not _Cyriopagopus_ sp. "blue"
Best I can do of these guys... They're weenies... Wouldn't even call them defensive...






1.0 _Heteroscodra maculata_
Showing his green hues already  






Hey! Douchebag! How 'bout a new pad!?
0.0.1 _Nhandu coloratovillosus_






Alright, here's some non T's....

Orb dude in the window






Orb chic on the other side of the room






Scorp my buddy caught at some jumps that he had to drop me due a move.... and it came bearing gifts apparently  (captured wnw of the San Fernando Valley near the Ventura/Los Angeles county line






and I'm in love with these things.... 
0.0.1 _Linothele fallax_






Here's some various ways I'm keepin 'em


















and here's part of the burrow from that last set up...






Alright folks, hope you enjoyed  I'll add more, and feel free to correct me if I screwed somethin' up.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 29, 2008)

Those _Linothele fallax_ enclosures are top class man!  And the spiders as well.


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks dude  

They have some growing in to them to do for sure, but their webbing is crazy already.... I really would like to get them breeding.

Cheers.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 29, 2008)

nice setups!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Aug 12, 2008)

Is that Orville and Estelle?


----------



## Scott C. (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep... Estelle fresh off a molt... She's a fatty now


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 13, 2008)

nice pics and even better Ts.


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice shots Scott.
Really cool collection


----------



## Scott C. (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's my set up at the moment:






...and I wanted to fix the links to the old pics, but the post is too old for editting I guess, so here:



Scott C. said:


> Here are some pics of P. murinus mating, and results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seanbond (Oct 3, 2008)

nice haplo dude!


----------



## Scott C. (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks dude =) She was a doll.... with a bad attitude.


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice pics Scott! Cool to see...


----------



## syndicate (Oct 3, 2008)

nice collection you got going there scott :]


----------

